

Show HN: Unimersiv – Learn through virtual reality - BaptisteGreve
http://unimersiv.com/?utm_source=HN

======
BaptisteGreve
Hello HN,

Since the first time I used my Oculus DK2, I've been convinced that virtual
reality could disrupt education as we know it and some amazing experiences
like Apollo 11 just proved that...

That's why I'm building Unimersiv, a platform dedicated to virtual reality
courses on which VR developers will be able to share and sell their
educational content. I envision a world where people will be able to learn
anything faster (sports, sciences, history...) through their VR headset.

I would love to know what you think about this idea, is VR educational content
something you appreciate? As a developer, would you publish your educational
content on Unimersiv? (btw, don't hesitate to contact me if you are currently
working on a VR courses).

Thanks!

